
People don’t want to see workers replaced by a robot–themselves excepted - lordnacho
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/08/people-dont-want-to-see-workers-replaced-by-a-robot-themselves-excepted/
======
close04
The title is a bit misleading. It's not that people _want_ to see their own
job replaced by a robot. Rather that if they are going to be replaced anyway,
they'd rather hand the job over to a robot than to a human. Possibly because
it's easier to have negative feelings towards a human taking your job.

